# Retrofit Snap-in Adapter Base Plate



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

How easy is it to retrofit a phone snap-in adapter baseplate?

My 5GT has no snap-in adapter. However after coding enhanced Bluetooth it thinks it should have one - the option is there with the Bluetooth and USB connections. So I hope that I can add the base plate, then the snap-in adapter and it will work.

But will it?

Strangely I used to have a 2008 e92 which had a snap-in adapter but no ability to do anything with it. So it just became a convenient place to store and charge my phone.


----------

